
Morality and the Idea of Progress in Silicon Valley - sinemetu11
http://berkeleyjournal.org/2015/01/morality-and-the-idea-of-progress-in-silicon-valley/
======
sinemetu11
> My overall point is that the progress narrative is counterproductive. We
> ought to abandon it. A simple step is to stop using obfuscating terms that
> prop up a progress narrative. Words like innovation, impact and disruption
> invite an abstract style of thinking and talking that leaves little room for
> moral reflection.[11] Talking about technology in terms of progress invites
> a technocratic and uncritical approach to thinking about the human good. It
> quickly moves from real benefits for real people to abstract systems upon
> systems that may someday benefit people. By encouraging this hyper-
> analytical thinking, the idea of progress desensitizes us to the use of
> moral judgment. It allows our moral intuitions to become dull.[12] It serves
> a function: it preserves the false connection between what some Silicon
> Valley firms do, in terms of consequences for real people, and what they
> claim to do in terms of ushering in a better future. The progress narrative
> shrouds the tech industry in virtue for playing a key role in technological
> change while weakening moral evaluation of new products and services.

I don't know if I agree with the entire article but I think the summary that
the author presents is worth a conversation.

